# Need to turn OFF Print to File in Excel



## Bow Wow (Aug 8, 2011)

I cannot get the Print To File to turn off in Excel. The box in my Printer dialog box is not checked, but it still goes automatically to Print to File. So FRUSTRATED!!!!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Make what ever device you want to be, a default.
It sounds as if the print to file is set as default.


----------

